# Alien Capsules Prop Build Video



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

These look just like Dave Lowe's alien tubes he made a few years back - nice tribute!

http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2016/10/the-alien-project-part-three.html


----------



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

Great project. Loved the nuts and bolts trick. Well done


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow!!!!!!!!! "Also if you're not suffering for your art...." Love the commentary!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing more-I subscribed


----------

